# General > Biodiversity >  Glossy Ebis

## Kevin Milkins

This a rare one for Scotland, a Glossy Ebis on the riverside at Wick, I believe it's a young male.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...44852041_n.jpg

----------


## Moira

Not seen this one yet Kevin, thanks for posting.

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Wow, that's fab, well done for spotting it and getting a pic  :Smile:

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It was an extraordinary bird to see in this part of the UK and I have been told it was the first for Scotland.
It's a pity the light was fading as it was late afternoon, but these other three gives a better idea of it's shape.

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.n...95792005_n.jpg
https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.n...83704439_n.jpg
https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/...50599008_n.jpg

----------


## Moira

Wow!  Well done Kevin.  

I often miss the wildlife /birds around me because I  have to take so much care with the broken glass etc. at the bottom of the path from Miller Avenue.

----------


## Pterodroma

[QUOTE=Kevin Milkins;1056341]It was an extraordinary bird to see in this part of the UK and I have been told it was the first for Scotland.

Unfortunately not, Kevin. The Birds of Scotland records 37 records totalling 65 birds at the time of publication in 2007, but only 8 records since 1950. It has reached as far north as the Shetlands. This Autumn I believe that there have already been Scottish records in Aberdeenshire and on the west coast, perhaps this bird was one of those. Wandering parties have become increasingly common in the south of the UK in recent years and there is speculation that the birds are associated with a new breeding colony in the south of Spain. No doubt climate change is making northern latitudes more attractive for this species as it is a number of associated and heron species which are now breeding in the UK.

None of that detracts from the record which was a great find -well done.

Regards

Pterodroma

----------


## donss

Nice to see Kevin, no matter what its rarity.... Thanks for sharing your pics too.

Funny: When I lived in Oz, we had the Australian White Ibis which was almost a pest.. similar to our scorrie in that
it was a scavanger, and invaded local dumps and recycling centres in vast numbers. 

Hope you / someone else spots it again. :-)

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Thanks' for the updates from the better informed, my bird watching and my camera skills are still "work in progress" but its good for me to be kept in check for future reference.

Thank you.

KM

----------

